# Version problem with libgcrypt.so.17



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 8, 2010)

I am having several problems, but this seems to be, or relate to, the source of it. In /usr/local/lib I have libgcrypt.so.17. However, several programs seem to want an earlier version. For example:

```
# evince
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object
 "libgcrypt.so.16" not found, required by "evince"
```
I thought that the problem would be fixed if I did the following:

```
portupgrade -rf libgcrypt
```
It did not. Here is the output. Sorry to quote so much, but I am a little lost here.

```
configure: error: Package requirements (
        glib-2.0                >= 2.25.9
        gnome-desktop-2.0       >= 2.29.91
        gthread-2.0
        gio-unix-2.0
        gio-2.0
        pango                   >= 1.1.2
        gtk+-2.0                >= 2.22.0
        libxml-2.0              >= 2.4.7
        gail                    >= 0.16
        unique-1.0
) were not met:

Requested 'gtk+-2.0 >= 2.22.0' but version of GTK+ is 2.20.1

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
installed software in a non-standard prefix.
----
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-fm/nautilus.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20101204-1381-1xndtz2-0 env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade 
UPGRADE_PORT=nautilus-2.30.1_1 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=2.30.1_1 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
--->  Skipping 'graphics/evince' (evince-2.30.1_2) because a requisite package 'nautilus-2.30.1_1' (x11-fm/nautilus) failed (specify -k to 
force)
--->  Skipping 'graphics/gimp-app' (gimp-app-2.6.9,1) because a requisite package 'webkit-gtk2-1.2.1_1' (www/webkit-gtk2) failed (specify -k to 
force)
--->  Skipping 'print/gimp-gutenprint' (gimp-gutenprint-5.2.4_2) because a requisite package 'webkit-gtk2-1.2.1_1' (www/webkit-gtk2) failed 
(specify -k to force)
--->  Skipping 'graphics/gimp' (gimp-2.6.9,2) because a requisite package 'webkit-gtk2-1.2.1_1' (www/webkit-gtk2) failed (specify -k to force)
[Updating the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ... - 590 packages found (-0 +3) ... done]
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! print/ghostscript8-nox11 (ghostscript8-nox11-8.71_6)  (unknown build error)
        * print/teTeX-base (teTeX-base-3.0_20)
        * print/dvipsk-tetex (dvipsk-tetex-5.95a_5)
        * print/cups-base (cups-base-1.4.5_1)
        * print/cups (cups-1.4.5)
        * print/splix (splix-2.0.0_2)
        ! graphics/gwenview (gwenview-1.4.2_7)  (unknown build error)
        * devel/libsoup (gir-repository-libsoup-0.6.5_4)
        ! www/webkit-gtk2 (webkit-gtk2-1.2.1_1) (unknown build error)
        * devel/seed (seed-2.30.0_2)
        * www/epiphany (epiphany-2.30.2_1)
        ! multimedia/vlc (vlc-1.0.6_3,3)        (unknown build error)
        ! x11-fm/nautilus (nautilus-2.30.1_1)   (configure error)
        * graphics/evince (evince-2.30.1_2)
        * graphics/gimp-app (gimp-app-2.6.9,1)
        * print/gimp-gutenprint (gimp-gutenprint-5.2.4_2)
        * graphics/gimp (gimp-2.6.9,2)
```

Any and all suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 8, 2010)

You got the updated version of libgcrypt installed, it just errored out on nautilus:

```
Requested 'gtk+-2.0 >= 2.22.0' but version of GTK+ is 2.20.1
```

/usr/ports/UPDATING entry 20101120 is probably something you should do.  Also see Upgrading FreeBSD Ports.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks *wblock*. That is helpful, but I still get the same error on evince. The suggestion in the updating file turns out to fix Opera, which now runs. I will post again after I have done some updating.

Your page on updating is *very good*. I am following it now, and can see that I have very many ports which need updating. I thought I had done the right thing before, but apparently not. I started with a couple of them, and now I am doing dbus which looks like it will take a while. It is easy enough to just do them one at a time, but it would be nice if I could do them all at once and leave the machine going over night. Is that easy, or is it just a bad idea anyway?


Also, I was not familiar with the * /usr/ports/UPDATING* file.


> You should get into the habit of checking this file for changes each time
> you update your ports collection, before attempting any port upgrades.



Got it, thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 8, 2010)

I've now upgraded several ports successfully. There are roughly *130 of them to go*. Dbus went without a glitch and so did several lesser ones.

Just to confirm, I have done the following two commands first:

```
portsnap fetch update
portsdb -Fu
```

Now I did this one:


```
portupgrade -r webkit-gtk2
```

The last part looked like this:


```
Stop in /usr/ports/www/webkit-gtk2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/webkit-gtk2.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20101208-16074-e698vk-0 env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=webkit-
gtk2-1.2.1_1 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=1.2.1_1 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
--->  Skipping 'devel/seed' (seed-2.30.0_2) because a requisite package 'webkit-gtk2-1.2.1_1' (www/webkit-gtk2) failed (specify -k to force)
--->  Skipping 'www/epiphany' (epiphany-2.30.2_1) because a requisite package 'webkit-gtk2-1.2.1_1' (www/webkit-gtk2) failed (specify -k to 
force)
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! www/webkit-gtk2 (webkit-gtk2-1.2.1_1) (unknown build error)
        * devel/seed (seed-2.30.0_2)
        * www/epiphany (epiphany-2.30.2_1)
```
Is it usual for it to go this way, and will I have to fix little things with all major packages? Can a fresh install really need that much work (this could take many days!) in order to get up to date? I still think I've done something wrong and would really like to know what it is.

Post script: I just had another port upgrade, xpdf, fail completely. The error was "(checksum mismatch)". Also flash no longer works. I am going to stop this process until I have some idea of how to proceed.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 8, 2010)

Error code 1 is just a generic error that says nothing. Please post the full error.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry, I thought the line immediately preceding the "Error code 1" was the relevant bit. How far back should I go? I can run the command again, but there is maybe an hour's worth of stuff before that. What should I be looking for? 

PS: The different packages seem to have different kinds of errors when I upgrade them.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 8, 2010)

I think I see what the error part is. Here is the last part from a second try and hopefully the important lines too:

```
CC     WebKit/gtk/tests/Programs_unittests_testhttpbackend-testhttpbackend.o
  GEN    JSCore-1.0.typelib
Error at line 5, character 1: Unsupported version '1.2'
error parsing file JSCore-1.0.gir: Unsupported version '1.2'
gmake[1]: *** [JSCore-1.0.typelib] Error 1
gmake[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/webkit-gtk2/work/webkit-1.2.5'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/webkit-gtk2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/webkit-gtk2.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20101208-44878-5gcdhj-0 env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=webkit-
gtk2-1.2.1_1 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=1.2.1_1 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
--->  Skipping 'devel/seed' (seed-2.30.0_2) because a requisite package 'webkit-gtk2-1.2.1_1' (www/webkit-gtk2) failed (specify -k to force)
--->  Skipping 'www/epiphany' (epiphany-2.30.2_1) because a requisite package 'webkit-gtk2-1.2.1_1' (www/webkit-gtk2) failed (specify -k to 
force)
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! www/webkit-gtk2 (webkit-gtk2-1.2.1_1) (unknown build error)
        * devel/seed (seed-2.30.0_2)
        * www/epiphany (epiphany-2.30.2_1)
```



Further back there are also 3 instances of this:

```
In file included from ./JavaScriptCore/wtf/Assertions.h:45,
                 from JavaScriptCore/API/tests/JSNodeList.c:31:
./JavaScriptCore/wtf/Platform.h:778:11: warning: missing terminating ' character
```


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 8, 2010)

OJ said:
			
		

> I've now upgraded several ports successfully. There are roughly *130 of them to go*. Dbus went without a glitch and so did several lesser ones.



If you're going to update ports individually, it's important to do them in the right order.  Use portupgrade to find out the correct order:
`# portupgrade -na > /tmp/portorder.txt`

At the end of /tmp/portorder.txt will be a list of everything to upgrade.  It'll show the correct order so that low-level ports are built before the higher-level ports that depend on them.

If you use the *-rf* option to portupgrade, it should work okay, although you might end up rebuilding some ports more than once.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 8, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> If you're going to update ports individually, it's important to do them in the right order.  Use portupgrade to find out the correct order:
> `# portupgrade -na > /tmp/portorder.txt`
> 
> At the end of /tmp/portorder.txt will be a list of everything to upgrade.  It'll show the correct order so that low-level ports are built before the higher-level ports that depend on them.
> ...


Thanks. I am now starting to do them in that order. Earlier, I took the advice from your link and updated *ruby* and *portupgrade* manually. Hopefully I will be on the right track now. However I am still a little doubtful because of how this looks. Perhaps I have done something stupid earlier in this process, which is likely, but I would really like to know if this is how it is always done when installing FreeBSD.

This is a new install of FreeBSD and between 100 and 200 programs need to be updated right away. (Some don't work yet.) Several of the ones I have done already took over an hour, so the amount of time, albeit unknown, looks likely to be a matter of days. Does everyone spend such a long time doing a basic installation? Is there an easier way to get a system up to date?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 8, 2010)

OJ said:
			
		

> This is a new install of FreeBSD and between 100 and 200 programs need to be updated right away. (Some don't work yet.) Several of the ones I have done already took over an hour, so the amount of time, albeit unknown, looks likely to be a matter of days. Does everyone spend such a long time doing a basic installation? Is there an easier way to get a system up to date?



First thing after a new install, before installing any ports, update the ports tree.  Then all the ports you install will be current.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 8, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> First thing after a new install, before installing any ports, update the ports tree.  Then all the ports you install will be current.


I did that, but perhaps incorrectly. There are so many different and complicated suggestions on the web regarding that. I am going to stick with your web page on the subject and ignore all the other long winded and convoluted descriptions that I find out there. 

Anyway, now I am stuck again. The first 15 upgrades have gone smoothly. Now I do:

```
portupgrade -r iso-codes
```
and I get this:

```
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.nara.wide.ad.jp/pub/X11/GNOME/sources/epiphany/2.30/.
fetch: epiphany-2.30.6.tar.bz2: local modification time does not match remote
=> Attempting to fetch from http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/epiphany/2.30/.
fetch: http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/epiphany/2.30/epiphany-2.30.6.tar.bz2: Moved Temporarily
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/gnome2/.
fetch: epiphany-2.30.6.tar.bz2: local modification time does not match remote
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/gnome2 and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/epiphany.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/epiphany.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/epiphany.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20101208-81818-z4dvui-0 env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade 
UPGRADE_PORT=epiphany-2.30.2_1 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=2.30.2_1 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! www/epiphany (epiphany-2.30.2_1)      (checksum mismatch)
```

I guess I have to fix that before I continue with the list. But how?


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 9, 2010)

I am patiently going through the whole list and most ports update without incident. However there have been a few, like the one above, where I made sure there was no Epiphany but that port still calls for it. I decided to continue on the list anyway since I could not contrive any other options at that point. Now I find a number of ports (xlhtml, php5-xml, qt4-rcc?, php5-ctype, php5-dom) which want *horde-base*. Here is the message from one of them:

```
fetch: [B]horde-3.3.11.tar.gz[/B]: local modification time does not match remote
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
```
That seems stright forward, but after fetching it and putting it in distfiles, I got the same error.

Another package produces this error:

```
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! www/horde-base ([B]horde-base-3.3.8_1[/B])   (checksum mismatch)
        * deskutils/horde-mnemo (horde-mnemo-2.2.3_4,1)
```


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 9, 2010)

OJ said:
			
		

> Now I do:
> 
> ```
> portupgrade -r iso-codes
> ...



Sometimes this is due to a download that was interrupted earlier.  Usually fixable by deleting the distfile (/usr/ports/distfiles/gnome2/epiphany-2.30.6.tar.bz2) and letting it download again.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks wblock. I still get the same error though. As for the ports that wanted horde-3.3.11.tar.gz, I may have fixed that by deleting the two horde* files in /usr/ports/distfiles. However, now when I try to upgrade xlhtml, it fails and asks me to manually fetch mnemo-h3-2.2.4.tar.gz but the closest I can find in the FreeBSD ports collection is horde-mnemo-2.2.4,1which I tried without success.

The machine is prone to the X server crashing now. And when I log in again, the machine is very slow for the first little while. I honestly don't think I'm on the right track here.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 9, 2010)

After a number of nights staying up until 5am trying to upgrade, I am burnt out. Despite the well meaning advice that it is not a good idea to reinstall, I have no other option that could possibly provide any hope of success.

I thank you very much for your help and patience *wblock*.  However, despite this upgrade path showing promise at first, there are now so many errors that it is beyond my physical ability to deal with them. I have spent several weeks trying to get a properly working system and have not been successful. Installing flash, getting sound, and other desktop related configurations were well within my skill level, but the basic system is beyond my abilities and intelligence it seems.

As I mentioned in another thread, I had the unfortunate experience of having a corrupt memory module which I had to replace. It was recommended at that time that I only needed to upgrade my ports, however I eschewed that advice and still tried to reinstall the basic system, but I probably didn't do it correctly since things only became worse. I guess I should have either followed the advice, or alternatively reformatted the drive first since I have a feeling that corrupt data is as detrimental to FreeBSD as it is to other systems.

Since, for whatever reason, I am now unable to upgrade ports successfully, I have to consider this project, and me, a complete failure. It is extremely rare that I give up on something like this. I make very strong commitments. However, the machine is only getting worse because of my efforts and I have to re-evaluate my situation.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 9, 2010)

If there's an underlying operating system problem due to a hardware failure... rebuilding ports won't help that.  Rebuilding the OS from source might, but reinstalling could be faster and will definitely work, now that the hardware has been fixed.


----------

